# Zachy pants and waddlesworth Mcnugget



## chalkncheeseneeds (8 mo ago)

So these 2 are additional needs and are kept seperate from the rest of the flock. Waddlesworth had 2 broken legs that have healed contracted before she came to me. She also has a healed wing and pelvis fracture poor love was pretty dinged up she's a feisty nugget. Zachy pants or budgiezilla as I call him is a splay leg chunk nugget. They sit where I work during the day and zachy is a mimic


----------



## chalkncheeseneeds (8 mo ago)

Play time 








Zach asleep on his aunty 








Love pure love (perches are cleaned daily)








Waddlesworth post capture








Oops I did it again. Zach is in the box btw telling everyone he was mad


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Adorable little budgies!*


----------



## chalkncheeseneeds (8 mo ago)

Today's cuteness overload!


----------



## chalkncheeseneeds (8 mo ago)

Today I got pictures of her feet she has calloused feet because they bruise easily she also has calloused joints poor lovey


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm SO glad you are giving these beauties a safe and loving home. There is definitely a special place in heaven for you. 💜💜*


----------

